# website to buy runners on-line



## olivia (25 Aug 2008)

has anyone purchased runners on-line and would they recommend me to do so ?  Anyone recommend any good websites?  Is it worth buying on-line in terms of saving money?


----------



## Trent (25 Aug 2008)

If you're buying runners for training in, then unless you know what shoe suits your foot, gait etc, then I'd suggest you go to a shop where you'll get advice on what's best for you. An extra few quid spent on something that's right for your feet could save you a lot of injuries and physio fees in the future. 

There are a couple of places in Dublin that do gait analysis....think Elverys in Suffolk St are doing it and also a place called Amphibian King in Bray.


----------



## bacchus (25 Aug 2008)

[broken link removed]in parnell st for gait analysis if Dublin city centre is easier to access for you.


----------



## runner (25 Aug 2008)

Agree with above posts.
Unless you are replacing like with like, you need to try them on and get advice.


----------



## olivia (25 Aug 2008)

am replacing like with like - have already had gait analysis etc done so I know what I am looking for..................


----------



## Chopper1971 (25 Aug 2008)

Ebay, or [broken link removed] and have a look around there, not sure if they do runners. I bought on Ebay before, lots of UK sellers that ship to the UK.


----------



## RMCF (26 Aug 2008)

olivia said:


> am replacing like with like - have already had gait analysis etc done so I know what I am looking for..................


 

As someone who suffers from achilles problems, could you give me a rough idea of what exactly you get with GAIT analysis and how much these shops charge for it.

Do they give you the results there and then?

Is it very detailed or is it just to let you know if you are a mild or moderate pronator etc, and then recommend a shoe for you?

Any advice appreciated. Ta.


----------



## g1g (27 Aug 2008)

bought on ebay last week and they're perfect.


----------



## Olympian (27 Aug 2008)

RMCF said:


> As someone who suffers from achilles problems, could you give me a rough idea of what exactly you get with GAIT analysis and how much these shops charge for it.
> 
> Do they give you the results there and then?
> 
> ...



I've never had it done but believe it's free and on the spot.

See here for example  [broken link removed]


----------



## RMCF (27 Aug 2008)

Olympian said:


> I've never had it done but believe it's free and on the spot.
> 
> See here for example  [broken link removed]



Thanks for the link.

The reason I asked is because I have suffered from tendonitis for many years. I did manage to get it to clear up for approx 12-18months by buying a pair of off the shelf orthotics, but these stopped working and since then I have tried 3 or 4 different combinations of insoles without any great success.

The last option is GAIT analysis and a custom made pair of orthotics for MY feet, but the cost is approx 40stg for the GAIT and 200stg for the insoles. Its a big outlay and one I am trying to decide if worth the risk or not.

The GAIT analysis done in these stores listed obviously is not as detailed as the one that would be used to get a set of insoles made for a customer - or I assume so anyway.


----------



## aircobra19 (28 Aug 2008)

Never had it done, but one guy I know did and he didn't find it that successful. For myself (Arch & knee problem) I find some shoes are perfect, and others are just murder. But I don't know until I've worn them for a couple of days.


----------

